
5 reasons not to partner with an "idea guy" - Sam_Odio
http://www.tonywright.com/2007/5-reasons-you-dont-want-to-partner-with-an-idea-guy/
======
byrneseyeview
"By virtue of the fact that..."

I think you mean "because."

